# Kerteminde Juni 2012



## j.Breithardt (11. November 2011)

Moin zusammen,#h

habe für 6/2012 ein Haus in Kerteminde gebucht.Da ich neben dem Spinnfischen auch gerne 1-2 Kutterfahrten machen möchte,suche ich ein paar aktuelle Infos.


----------



## goeddoek (11. November 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*

Moin Jürgen #h

Soweit ich weiß gibt es in Kerteminde nur die M/S Michelle. Die macht aber (zumindest im Film   ) 'nen guten Eindruck > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KehExgKf0HY

Muss die ja auch, die ist erst im Juli in Dienst gestellt worden 

Buchungen über Kerteminde Turisbüro oder Jan og Bo in Odense. Da lohnt sich immer ein Besuch. Vaddern kann in Ruhe Angelgerät kaufen und die Familie geht ins H.C.Andersen Museum 

Jan og Bo
Vesterbro 2
5000 Odense C

0045 66 11 23 66   oder janogbo@post.tele.dk


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. November 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Jürgen #h
> 
> Soweit ich weiß gibt es in Kerteminde nur die M/S Michelle. Die macht aber (zumindest im Film  ) 'nen guten Eindruck > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KehExgKf0HY
> 
> ...


 



Danke Georg,#h

die Info ist schon mal gut.#6

Kennst du die Gewässerverhältnisse in Ostfünen? Möchte nicht meinen gesammten Vorrat an Bleiköpfen und Pilkern 
umsonst mitschleppen.


----------



## LAC (11. November 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*

Hallo Jürgen,
wie schon gestern nacht per pn mitgeteilt, werde ich dir info material über kerteminde und andere interessante plätze auf fünen beim nächsten besuch mitbringen. Inge hat ja 30 jahre auf fünen gewohnt und geschafft und erwähnte einen angelkutter in kerteminde  der auf dorsch geht, da ist sie auch mal mitgefahren, wobei der sicherlich inzwischen verschrottet ist, habe ich ihr gesagt. Ist ja schön zu lesen, dass georg dir einen kutter genannt hat, der dort fahrten macht. 
In kerteminde ist das johannes larsen museum. Johannes larsen, (1867-1961) ist ein bekannter dänischer maler und graphiker. Er hat mehr als 30 jahre lang, am filsø  und ringköbingfjord (nymindegab) -die vögel studiert, seine werke basieren auf eingehende studien  von u.a. fauna und wetterphänomenen. Der ornithologe e. lehn schieler  verpflichtete johannnes larsen als illustrator, für sein umfangreiche werk „die vögel dänemarks“. Ein kleiner “leonardo“, der aus der natur  einen fast wissenschaftlichen realismus schuf. Durch diesen maler bzw musum ist dein geliebter ringköbingfjord auch in kerteminde vertreten. Kann also nichts schief gehen.|supergri
Ulrike möchte ja unbedingt - was georg erwähnt hat - das h.c.andersen museum  besuchen - ein besuch lohnt sich und über kopfhören, erzählt man dir geschichten |supergri, aber auch die brands kleiderfabrik - ein museum, welches zu den besten dk zählt, zeigt sehr gute zeitgenössische kunst - du kennst ja mein geschmack. Nach dem museumsbesuch, kannst du dich dann erholen - bei einer tasse kaffee - man kann dort schön draußen sitzen. Faaborg ist auch eine reise wert, auch svendborg, dort ist ein walhaus und zwei gute freßbuden d.h. für fisch und fleisch, etwas weiter südlicher am sund, ist das berthot brecht haus - und der haifisch der hat zähne -  wo ich ein halbes jahr lang, die wörter verdreht habe. Der schlosspark auf langeland ist auch eine reise wert - tolle einrichtung wo du einen erholsamen tag verbringen kannst und dich mit intern. landart kunst beflügeln lassen kannst. Unseren gemeinsamen freund torsten /bordie hatri, habe ich diesen park auch empfohlen - er war begeistert. Hier ein link:
http://www.sculpture.org/documents/parksdir/p&g/tikon/tikon.shtml
Werde dir ein paket machen über die wichtigsten kulturellen einrichtungen auf fünen, nicht dass du dann noch auswanderst |supergri wobei etwas wichtiges fehlt - die reibekuchen.
Geangelt habe ich nur in faaborg, auf langeland, lyö und  und die Insel helneas - diese kleine insel, die du mit dem wagen über einen damm erreichen kannst, ist ein geheimtipp für meerforellenanglers. Hier mal ein link, wo die insel helneas liegt auf fünen.

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6089165

Betreffend der angelei was in kerteminde läuft und welche bleie du benötigst kann ich nichts posten - jedenfalls habe ich festgestellt beim angeln, dass die westlichen ostsee nicht tief ist  Es ist nicht die norwegische rinne - kannst einen spaten mitnehmen, wenn du über 30 m tiefe angeln willst |supergri
Hoffe ja, dass einige bordies noch reichlich posten und dir gute angelplätze in kerteminde und umgebung  nennen bzw. was man so alles dort am haken bekommt.
Gruß und tschüss - morgen gehts los.


----------



## Multe (11. November 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*

Du solltest aber auf alle Fälle mal hier reinschauen. Nimm dir aber etwas Zeit dafür.
http://www.fjord-baelt.dk/
und bei J. Chr. Juhl Dosseringen 35 solltest du dir frisch geräucherte Garnelen holen.
wenn du ein paar Kronen zuviel hast, so kannst du hier seeeehr gut Essen http://www.rudolf-mathis.dk/
In der Kerteminde Bucht am Klintevej ( B165 )kannst du gut auf Mefos fischen.  Wo der Sibiriensvej abzweigt musst du noch ca. 300m Richtung Süden fahren. Stell da dein Auto ab und geh nochmal ca 300m Richtung Süden. Da kommst du an eine kleine Landspitze und hier kannst du fischen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. November 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> wie schon gestern nacht per pn mitgeteilt, werde ich dir info material über kerteminde und andere interessante plätze auf fünen beim nächsten besuch mitbringen. Inge hat ja 30 jahre auf fünen gewohnt und geschafft und erwähnte einen angelkutter in kerteminde der auf dorsch geht, da ist sie auch mal mitgefahren, wobei der sicherlich inzwischen verschrottet ist, habe ich ihr gesagt. Ist ja schön zu lesen, dass georg dir einen kutter genannt hat, der dort fahrten macht.
> In kerteminde ist das johannes larsen museum. Johannes larsen, (1867-1961) ist ein bekannter dänischer maler und graphiker. Er hat mehr als 30 jahre lang, am filsø und ringköbingfjord (nymindegab) -die vögel studiert, seine werke basieren auf eingehende studien von u.a. fauna und wetterphänomenen. Der ornithologe e. lehn schieler verpflichtete johannnes larsen als illustrator, für sein umfangreiche werk „die vögel dänemarks“. Ein kleiner “leonardo“, der aus der natur einen fast wissenschaftlichen realismus schuf. Durch diesen maler bzw musum ist dein geliebter ringköbingfjord auch in kerteminde vertreten. Kann also nichts schief gehen.|supergri
> Ulrike möchte ja unbedingt - was georg erwähnt hat - das h.c.andersen museum besuchen - ein besuch lohnt sich und über kopfhören, erzählt man dir geschichten |supergri, aber auch die brands kleiderfabrik - ein museum, welches zu den besten dk zählt, zeigt sehr gute zeitgenössische kunst - du kennst ja mein geschmack. Nach dem museumsbesuch, kannst du dich dann erholen - bei einer tasse kaffee - man kann dort schön draußen sitzen. Faaborg ist auch eine reise wert, auch svendborg, dort ist ein walhaus und zwei gute freßbuden d.h. für fisch und fleisch, etwas weiter südlicher am sund, ist das berthot brecht haus - und der haifisch der hat zähne - wo ich ein halbes jahr lang, die wörter verdreht habe. Der schlosspark auf langeland ist auch eine reise wert - tolle einrichtung wo du einen erholsamen tag verbringen kannst und dich mit intern. landart kunst beflügeln lassen kannst. Unseren gemeinsamen freund torsten /bordie hatri, habe ich diesen park auch empfohlen - er war begeistert. Hier ein link:
> ...


 

Hallo Otto,#h

ich freue mich,dass du zumindest die Fragestellung erkannt hast.|supergri|supergri|supergri

Wünsche euch schöne Tage in Rom.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. November 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*



Multe schrieb:


> Du solltest aber auf alle Fälle mal hier reinschauen. Nimm dir aber etwas Zeit dafür.
> http://www.fjord-baelt.dk/
> und bei J. Chr. Juhl Dosseringen 35 solltest du dir frisch geräucherte Garnelen holen.
> wenn du ein paar Kronen zuviel hast, so kannst du hier seeeehr gut Essen http://www.rudolf-mathis.dk/
> ...


 



Danke Multe,#h

für ein gutes Essen sind immer ein paar Extra-Kronen
eingeplant.:m


----------



## LAC (12. November 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> ich freue mich,dass du zumindest die Fragestellung erkannt hast.|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Wünsche euch schöne Tage in Rom.:m




Jürgen, deine zeilen bauen mich richtig auf , da ich normal einen getrübten blick habe und nicht alles lesen kann - es fällt mir schwer.
Natürlich kenne ich fünen, 1000 tage und eine nacht habe ich dort verbracht und sofort einen dicken fisch gefangen.|supergri die chance hat nicht jeder. Ich habe ihn aber nicht abgestochen, sondern mit miesmuscheln und kleine fische gefüttert, die ich jedoch im bereich von svendborg bis helneas gefangen habe.
Südfünen, wurde dann mein angelrevier, wo ich mich etwas auskenne.  Dieser fisch hat mir dann - als dank - alle schöne stellen gezeigt u.a. auch kerteminde und mir ins ohr geflüstert, dass dort ein schiff liegt, wo angler ihr glück versuchen, dass sie einen dicken fisch am haken bekommen. |supergri 
Mein lieber jürgen, ich habe gestern für ulrike |supergri reichlich infomaterial über fünen rausgesucht - es ist eine kiste voll - wo die schönsten ecken und sehenswürdigkeiten gut beschrieben und schön bebildert vorgestellt werden - alles kannst auch du erleben, wenn du nicht tag und nacht angeln willst.
Für dich habe ich drei broschüren gefunden, wo die besten angellätze auf fünen vorgestellt werden -auch schön bebildert - ist jedoch nur theorie. 
Wie die wirklichkeit aussieht, können dir nur bordies posten, die vor ort in der gegend um kerteminde fische gefangen haben.  
LG


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. November 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*

Hi Jürgen,

meine Frau und ich sind auch so oft es geht auf Fünen, wobei unser Favorit eben Fyns Hoved ist. Kerteminde ist für's Einkaufen u.s.w. gedacht .
Fyns Hoved kann ich dir wirklich nur empfehlen, die Steilküste ist ein echtes Naturparadies wo du zu fast jeder Jahreszeit grosse Mengen an Schweinswalen beobachten kannst. Und die Aussicht von der Steilküste über die gesammte Halbinsel Hindsholm u.s.w. ist echt Hammer. Angeltechnisch ist da die ganze Steilküste gut für Mefo und Hornhecht. Die gesammte Ostseite von Hindsholm ist wirklich gut für Platte, wobei du etwas südlicher von Fyns Hoved Camping sehr gute Stelle hast, wo du wirklich 100m zum Watangeln ins Wasser gehen kannst........

Viel Spass!


----------



## LAC (12. November 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen,
> 
> meine Frau und ich sind auch so oft es geht auf Fünen, wobei unser Favorit eben Fyns Hoved ist. Kerteminde ist für's Einkaufen u.s.w. gedacht .
> Fyns Hoved kann ich dir wirklich nur empfehlen, die Steilküste ist ein echtes Naturparadies wo du zu fast jeder Jahreszeit grosse Mengen an Schweinswalen beobachten kannst. Und die Aussicht von der Steilküste über die gesammte Halbinsel Hindsholm u.s.w. ist echt Hammer. Angeltechnisch ist da die ganze Steilküste gut für Mefo und Hornhecht. Die gesammte Ostseite von Hindsholm ist wirklich gut für Platte, wobei du etwas südlicher von Fyns Hoved Camping sehr gute Stelle hast, wo du wirklich 100m zum Watangeln ins Wasser gehen kannst........
> ...




Rolf, da gebe ich dir recht - es ist ein naturparadies - ein traumhafte ecke, ich war sprachlos, als ich diese ecke das erste mal besuchte. Leider hatte ich nie zeit, dort mal eine angel ins wasser zu werfen.
Hier mal ein link: http://www.naturstyrelsen.dk/Naturoplevelser/Beskrivelser/Fyn/Fynshoved/
LG


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. November 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen,
> 
> meine Frau und ich sind auch so oft es geht auf Fünen, wobei unser Favorit eben Fyns Hoved ist. Kerteminde ist für's Einkaufen u.s.w. gedacht .
> Fyns Hoved kann ich dir wirklich nur empfehlen, die Steilküste ist ein echtes Naturparadies wo du zu fast jeder Jahreszeit grosse Mengen an Schweinswalen beobachten kannst. Und die Aussicht von der Steilküste über die gesammte Halbinsel Hindsholm u.s.w. ist echt Hammer. Angeltechnisch ist da die ganze Steilküste gut für Mefo und Hornhecht. Die gesammte Ostseite von Hindsholm ist wirklich gut für Platte, wobei du etwas südlicher von Fyns Hoved Camping sehr gute Stelle hast, wo du wirklich 100m zum Watangeln ins Wasser gehen kannst........
> ...


 


Danke Rolf,#h

so langsam kommt ja schon was an Infos zusammen.
Was mir noch fehlt,das sind Infos zum Kutterangeln.
Wassertiefen und Ködergewichte etc.


----------



## Costas (22. November 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Danke Rolf,#h
> 
> so langsam kommt ja schon was an Infos zusammen.
> Was mir noch fehlt,das sind Infos zum Kutterangeln.
> Wassertiefen und Ködergewichte etc.



Hallo Jürgen

Ich war zwar noch nicht da, aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl :q dass dort die Farben weiss, blau und silber mehr verwendet werden als Knallfarben. Vom Gewicht her denke ich 80-200g. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. November 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen
> 
> Ich war zwar noch nicht da, aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl :q dass dort die Farben weiss, blau und silber mehr verwendet werden als Knallfarben. *Vom Gewicht her denke ich 80-200g. *
> 
> ...




Hallo Costas,#h

bei meinen wenigen Trips an die dän. Ostsee habe ich noch nie mehr als 75gr. gebraucht.
Sind die Verhältnisse dort so extrem?


----------



## Costas (22. November 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,#h
> 
> bei meinen wenigen Trips an die dän. Ostsee habe ich noch nie mehr als 75gr. gebraucht.
> Sins die Verhältnisse dort so extrem?



Jürgen,
Du scheinst ja mehr zu wissen als ich. Vielleicht meldet sich hier noch jemand mit mehr Erfahrung in der Region.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. November 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*



Costas schrieb:


> Jürgen,
> Du scheinst ja mehr zu wissen als ich. Vielleicht meldet sich hier noch jemand mit mehr Erfahrung in der Region.
> 
> Gruss #h
> Costas


 


Costas,#h

ich frage ja,weil ich keine Ahnung,sondern nur vielleicht Glück gehabt habe.:m

Bekommst gleich noch eine PN.


----------



## LAC (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*

Hallo Jürgen,
was sind denn so deine zielfische in dieser region :q ich glaube dir schweben mefos vor (von land).
gruss


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> was sind denn so deine zielfische in dieser region :q ich glaube dir schweben mefos vor (von land).
> gruss


 

Mefos vom Land,und falls die Möglichkeit auch ein paar Kutterdorsche.Budget ist knapp,da muß ich auch mal was für die Küche fangen.:m


----------



## bubele (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*

moin Jürgen
mit Deinen Pilkergewichtsangaben liegst Du richtig. 50-100gr. schwerer brauchst Du, dort nicht fischen. Kieler Blitz, Wuttke, farben: grün silber, grün kupfer, schwarz messing, rot schwarz
In der Zeit wo Du deinen Urlaub geplant hast, ist der Hornhecht wohl der dominante Schwarmfisch vor Ort, Meerforelle wird schwer werden. Aber wenn Du nach Odense zum shopen fährst, leg einen Stop bei Go-Fishing ein, und wie schon erwähnt bei Jan&Bos Lystfisker Shop. Beide Läden top, und geben sehr gerne Auskunft, was Fischtechnisch so läuft an der Küste!!
Hast Dir eine schöne Ecke ausgesucht um Urlaub zu machen#6

gruß Bubele


----------



## LAC (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*

Jürgen, du bekommst ja immer bessere informationen. Das mit den gwichten  (pilkern auf dorsch) habe ich mir auch gedacht, jedoch wollte ich es nicht posten, da ich mir gedacht habe, dass dort eine stärkere strömung ist.
 Jedenfalls habe ich in all meinen angeljahren in der ostsee nur pilker in den unteren gewichtsklassen benötigt, Sie hat ja keine tiefe und man kann je leichter der pilker ist - bessere reize damit auslösen. Gruss


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*



bubele schrieb:


> moin Jürgen
> mit Deinen Pilkergewichtsangaben liegst Du richtig. 50-100gr. schwerer brauchst Du, dort nicht fischen. Kieler Blitz, Wuttke, farben: grün silber, grün kupfer, schwarz messing, rot schwarz
> *In der Zeit wo Du deinen Urlaub geplant hast, ist der Hornhecht wohl der dominante Schwarmfisch vor Ort, Meerforelle wird schwer werden*. Aber wenn Du nach Odense zum shopen fährst, leg einen Stop bei Go-Fishing ein, und wie schon erwähnt bei Jan&Bos Lystfisker Shop. Beide Läden top, und geben sehr gerne Auskunft, was Fischtechnisch so läuft an der Küste!!
> Hast Dir eine schöne Ecke ausgesucht um Urlaub zu machen#6
> ...


 

Hallo Bubele,#h

an die Hornies habe ich überhaupt nicht gedacht.#q#q#q
Wird dann wohl ein Familien und Fotourlaub werden.|gr:
Trotzdem danke für die Warnung.


----------



## bubele (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*

Hornis an der Fliegenrute, oder beim Spinnangeln, was spricht dagegen, gebraten in Butter, lecker, zum braten nimmst Du die Schwanzstücke, (nicht so viele Gräten)das vordere Stück gebraten in sauer eingelegt, auch nicht schlecht, mußt bei den Hornhechten nur vorher die Haut/Pelle abziehen. ist leichter wie schuppen !

Gruß Bubele#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*



bubele schrieb:


> Hornis an der Fliegenrute, oder beim Spinnangeln, was spricht dagegen, gebraten in Butter, lecker, zum braten nimmst Du die Schwanzstücke, (nicht so viele Gräten)das vordere Stück gebraten in sauer eingelegt, auch nicht schlecht, mußt bei den Hornhechten nur vorher die Haut/Pelle abziehen. ist leichter wie schuppen !
> 
> Gruß Bubele#h


 


Bubele,#h

dagegen spricht eigentlich nichts.Aber im Laufe von einigen Jahrzehnten sind garantiert so viele an meinen Haken hängen
geblieben,dass ich mich über jeden freue,der mich in Ruhe lässt.Um die zu fangen,da brauche ich nicht diese Strecke (700 Km)zu fahren.


----------



## bubele (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*

ok, das ist ein Argument, 
das ich mich über jeden freue der mich in ruhe läßt, nette Formulierung,
schönen Urlaub, und eine blitzeblanke 5 kg MF für Dich.

gruß Bubele


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*



bubele schrieb:


> ok, das ist ein Argument,
> das ich mich über jeden freue der mich in ruhe läßt, nette Formulierung,
> schönen Urlaub, und eine* blitzeblanke 5 kg MF* für Dich.
> 
> gruß Bubele


 


Danke für die Wünsche,aber so unverschämt bin ich gar nicht.
3 KG würden mich schon glücklich machen.#6


----------



## wasser-ralf (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*

Um noch einmal auf das Pilkergewicht zurück zu kommen.
Das dortige Angelrevier ist der Ausgang des Großen Belts. Bei einer möglichen Kutterausfahrt kann es durchaus auch mal in etwas größere Tiefe jenseits der 30m  mit mehr Strömung/Drift gehen, ähnlich dem Langelandbelt. 
Ich fische auch so leicht, wie nur möglich. Aber ich war bei meinen Ausfahrten dort vor einigen Jahren froh, auch den einen oder anderen 200g-Pilker in der Tasche gehabt zu haben.


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Um noch einmal auf das Pilkergewicht zurück zu kommen.
> Das dortige Angelrevier ist der Ausgang des Großen Belts. Bei einer möglichen Kutterausfahrt kann es durchaus auch mal in etwas größere Tiefe jenseits der 30m mit mehr Strömung/Drift gehen, ähnlich dem Langelandbelt.
> Ich fische auch so leicht, wie nur möglich. Aber ich war bei meinen Ausfahrten dort vor einigen Jahren froh, auch den einen oder anderen 200g-Pilker in der Tasche gehabt zu haben.


 

Danke, :m

also lag Costas nicht so ganz falsch.


----------



## LAC (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*

Hallo Jürgen, 
dieses hatte es mir schon gedacht, dass man in dem gebiet durch strömung, an einigen stellen mit etwas schwereren pilkern arbeiten sollte. Wobei da ja auch mehrere Faktoren eine rolle spielen und nicht bei jede angelstunde bzw. -tag, dass gleiche pilkergewicht angesagt ist.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> *dieses hatte es mir schon gedacht*, dass man in dem gebiet durch strömung, an einigen stellen mit etwas schwereren pilkern arbeiten sollte. Wobei da ja auch mehrere Faktoren eine rolle spielen und nicht bei jede angelstunde bzw. -tag, dass gleiche pilkergewicht angesagt ist.
> Gruß


 


Hallo Otto,#h

mit Freuden vernehme ich,dass der Peacemaker nicht nur 
die Herzströme anregt.#6:q


----------



## LAC (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> mit Freuden vernehme ich,dass der Peacemaker nicht nur
> die Herzströme anregt.#6:q



Jürgen, mir wurde ja nicht nur einen pacemaker eingebaut, sondern auch noch einen defibrillator - ich stehe also ständig unter strom und bei mir ist alles am kribbeln - wenn ich ins anglerboard gehe. 
Nun muss ich nur noch rausfinden, ob es was mit meinen pc zu tun hat d.h. stromanschlüsse oder ob es von den spannungsgeladenen texten kommt. :q Jedenfalls stehe ich voll unter strom und im saft.


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, mir wurde ja nicht nur einen pacemaker eingebaut, sondern auch noch einen defibrillator - ich stehe also ständig unter strom und bei mir ist alles am kribbeln - wenn ich ins anglerboard gehe.
> Nun muss ich nur noch rausfinden, ob es was mit meinen pc zu tun hat d.h. stromanschlüsse oder ob es von den spannungsgeladenen texten kommt. :q *Jedenfalls stehe ich voll unter strom und im saft.*


 

Otto,sei vorsichtig.Saft und Strom könnten einen Kurzschluss
ergeben.:m

So,jetzt Schluss damit.Fürs labern haben wir den HS-Trööt.


----------



## LAC (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kerteminde Juni 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,sei vorsichtig.Saft und Strom könnten einen Kurzschluss
> ergeben.:m
> 
> So,jetzt Schluss damit.Fürs labern haben wir den HS-Trööt.



Jürgen, inzwischen habe ich den HS-Trööt eröffnet und es kann dort erneut rund gehen. 
Betreffend des kurzschlusses hast du ja recht, werde aufpassen beim elektrofischen, sonst liege ich im kescher. 

Jürgen, mit meinen postings hier, halte ich den thread nur an der oberfläche, damit er nicht absäuft, denn ich möchte, dass  du noch reichlich gute informationen von bordies  bekommst, dieses gebiet um kerteminde soll ja saugut sein.
Gruß


----------

